# Mega G race series in North Carolina



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

We have started a ten race series here in NC running on two tracks and switching back and forth every week. I am going to post up here all the race reports starting with the one Danny Hamby did.
We run stock Mega G bodies and chassis (both wheelbases) with slip-on silicones only. I'll be posting a lot of comments and notes about the cars and the series. Please feel free to add additional information/tips on how to get these cars tuned to perfection. 
"MEGA G race report
First off Bob and myself would like to thank each and everyone of for coming out tonight!!
The evening started out great with racers coming in and getting their cars ready for the race. Everyone was very excited to get the first race going. We started the evening out by giving out the raffle tickets for the prize (a new set of pick ups) Kody c was out winner congrats to him. Around 7pm we opened tech with everyone raring to get started it didn't take long to get everyone in and ready to go. By the time tech was over we 9 racers signed up and ready to go. The first few heats you could hear a pin drop as everyone was concentrating to make good fast laps. By the 5 the heat we started to see some crashes as racers were starting to push their cars for faster times. The mega g cars did great with many of them running very close!! We had 3 racers out of the 9 on the same lap at the end of the race!!! All in all it was a great night of racing. Next week we move over to the wizzard track. Again thank you all for the support tonight and we look forward to seeing you all next thurs night as the mega g series goes into it's 2nd week. Everyone have a good week!!"


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I just realized the Danny left the results for the first event of the Mega G series on the counter last Thurs. night so here they are:
1. Steve Acesta 155
2. Danny Hamby 150
3. Jim Morris 145
4. Dustin Roberts 140
5. Kevin Ratterman 135
6. Bill Davis 130
7. Mike Hamby 129
8. Barry Conrad 128
9. Kody Leonard 127
This Thurs., Feb 27th race will be on the 4 by 16 foot Wizz track. Don't forget, out of the ten race series only a driver's best 7 results will count, so if you miss a race or two (or three!) you'll still be in the running for the overall championship.
Come on by and join in on the fun!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

This week's race was run in the 4 by 16 foot Wizzard track. Here are the results from the second race in the weekly series:

12. Tim Abbott (new racer) 112 laps
11. Mike Hamby 154 laps
10. Kody Leonard 162 laps
9. Donnie Dunovant 171 laps
8. Barry Conrad 173 laps
7. Bill Davis 176 laps
6. Kevin Ratterman 178 laps
5. Jim Morris 187 laps
4. Danny Hamby 193 laps
3. Steve Acesta 202 laps
2. Dustin Roberts 205 laps
1. Bob Weichbrodt 208 laps

Series standings after two events:
1. Steve Acesta 300
Tie Danny Hamby/Dustin Roberts 290
4. Jim Morris 280
5. Kevin Ratterman 265
6. Bill Davis 259
7. Barry Conrad 256
8. Mike Hamby 255
9. Kody Leonard 253
10. Bob Weichbrodt 155
11. Donnie Dunovant 127
12. Tim Abbott 125

See you guys next week!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Four racers and 1 spectator stayed to race last night. So what we'll do is not count last night's race as a "drop" for those who could not make it due to the weather. We'll add another week to the end of the season. The guys that did show up will get an extra race result to add to their batch of their best finishes. So, everyone will still use their best eight finishes, the guys who were here last night will have 11 races to chose from instead of 10. Hopefully this will sound fair to everyone. 
We ran two "mains", each with two drivers and two marshals. Other than a few unfortunate wrecks going onto the long backstretch that were retrieved from the front side of the track the racing went really well. Numbers were drawn to set the field. Bill Davis and Donnie Dunovant were the first competitors. Both driver ran pretty consistent segments with Bill running 27,27,28,and 26 for a total of 108. Donnie finished a little better with 28,29,28, and 28 for a total of 113. The second "main" was Dustin Roberts and Bob Weichbrodt. These guys were blazing around the track with very equally matched cars running each of their segments in the 30+ range of laps. Dustin's totals were 31,31,31, and 30 for a total of 123. Bob ran 33,35,32, and 32 for a total of 132. Here at the final results and points for the night:

1. Bob Weichbrodt 132 155 pts 
2. Dustin Roberts 123 150 pts
3. Donnie Dunovant 113 145 pts
4. Bill Davis 108 140 pts

Here are the standings after three events:
1. Dustin Roberts 140/150/150=440
2. Bill Davis 130/129/140=399
3. Bob Weichbrodt 0/155/155=310
4. Steve Acesta 155/145/ 0=300
5. Danny Hamby 150/140/ 0=290
6. Jim Morris 145/135/ 0=280
7. Donnie Dunovant 0/127/145=272
8. Kevin Ratterman 135/`130/ 0=265
9. Barry Conrad 128/128/ 0=256
10. Mike Hamby 129/126/ 0=255
11. Kody Leonard 127/126/ 0=253
12. Tim Abbott 0/125/ 0=125

HOPEFULLY the weather will be a little more cooperative next Thurs. night. See you guys then!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Another great night of racing with the Mega G cars. Eight drivers and one guest braved the chilly weather for some hot racing on the 4 by 16 foot Wizz track. The race results were:
LAPS
1. Bob Weichbrodt 217
2. Mike Hamby 194
3. Dustin Roberts 193
4. Bill Davis 186
5. Danny Hamby 178
6. Kevin Ratterman 173
7. Barry Conrad 169
8. Kody Leonard 155

SEASON STANDINGS:
Races Points
1. Dustin Roberts 4 585
2. Bill Davis 4 539
3. Bob Weichbrodt 3 465
4. Danny Hamby 3 425
5. Mike Hamby 3 405
6. Kevin Ratterman 3 395
7. Barry Conrad 3 385
8. Kody Leonard 3 381
9. Steve Acesta 2 300
10. Jim Morris 2 280
11. Donnie Dunovant 2 272
12. Tim Abbott 1 125


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here is the original posting put up on our club's Facebook page describing the series and the rules.
"Danny Hamby and I are starting a Thursday night race series using Mega G cars. This will be a 10 week race series each driver allowed two "drops", so your best eight race totals will count towards the season total. 
Here are the rules:

The doors open a 6 PM for practice
Tech opens at 7 PM and closes at 7:15 PM
Racing starts at 7:30 PM sharp, no late entries.
Class of cars: Stock Mega Gs, 1.7" or 1.5" chassis
The cars will be run on 12 volts.
All chassis must be in stock form with NO modifications other than slip-on silicone tires in the rear.
NO DOUBLE FLANGE REAR WHEELS
All equipment including the body must be stock, no modifying allowed.
Adjustments to pick-up shoes and motor brushes/springs may be made
Bodies: you may run any stock full fender Mega G or AFX/Tomy body, no cutting or lightening of bodies allowed. Window glass must remain.
Repainting of the body is legal but no excessive sanding allowed to lighten the body.
Series will consist of 10 races with two drops in the points chase.
We must have a total of three racers to run a race. In the event we do not have the required amount of racers the racers that did show up will EACH receive first place points automatically.
Race fee will be $5.00 per event. Out of this fee will be held one dollar from each entry to be used towards end of season awards.
Race director has the final say in tech, if it is not mentioned in the rules it will be considered not legal.
All cars are subject to tear down after each race if need be.
Each race segment will be for minutes with a two minute time period to move to the next lane between segments.

I have bought $300 worth of new Mega G cars and parts that will be available to purchase, so there will be plenty of cars available.
THURS., FEB. 6TH there will be an open practice night with the first official race on Feb. 13th.

Lets have some fun!

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC"

Our next event will be this Thursday evening, March 20th.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

After four races in the series here are some observations that have come to light.

The 1.7" chassis appears to be the chassis to use on the 5 by 27 foot road course with the big, sweeping turns. 
The 1.5" chassis appears to be better suited for the 4 by 16 foot Wizz road course with the righter radius turns.
Out-of-the-package 1.7" chassis appear to be much more consistent in race ability than the 1.5" chassis. A few 1.5" have been "rockets" right out of the package but the overall consistency is a far wider window than with the 1.7" chassis. Sunday afternoon Dustin and I took two 1.5" chassis right out of the package and tried our best to improve upon 
their performance but no matter what we did they were "way off". We spent the entire afternoon trying all kinds of options to improve their performance but to no avail. Dustin even modified some Tyco pick up shoes to fit the chassis but that did not help, either. 
What experience have you guys had and what tips can you share?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

If anyone wants to see more detailed race results and a few videos along with pictures of the track please take a look at our Facebook Page:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/447623615289103/

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*tips ? don't play the ponies*



Rawafx said:


> After four races in the series here are some observations that have come to light.
> 
> The 1.7" chassis appears to be the chassis to use on the 5 by 27 foot road course with the big, sweeping turns.
> The 1.5" chassis appears to be better suited for the 4 by 16 foot Wizz road course with the righter radius turns.
> ...


continually check that the brush tubes are always pressed in to their maximum amount.
they tend to back out slowly and when you lose tension on the brush springs your times will drop off.
clean your front tires as well as your back tires as often as you can.
of course (you already knew this) clean your pickup shoes frequently too.

hornet has indicated that any pickup shoe that is sort of flat on the brush tube needs to be rounded to give more contact.

I had used a set of Rocket Science TYCO slip on silis and during trueing I ground them a little too small. so I cut little grooves in the traction magnets and part of the chassis underside to get rail clearance. yes, I glue the tires on with super glue.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I read somewhere recently that Racemasters was doing a pick-up shoe re-design/upgrade, does anyone have more details about this or a time table as to when we the consumers may see this?

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

STEVE ACESTA wins wins this week's Mega G race in W-S! 
Another great night of racing with Mega Gs FLYING around the fast NCIS. The competition has really tightened up, just about everyone has really "come up to speed". Here are the race results from last night:
1. 130 Steve Acesta
2. 127 Bob Weichbrodt
3. 125 Dustin Roberts
4. 121 Danny Hamby
5. 120 Bill Davis 
6. 118 Mike Hamby 
7. 110 Barry Conrad
8. 102 Donnie Dunovant 

Seasons Points Totals so far:
1. 730 Dustin Roberts
2. 675 Bill Davis
3. 615 Bob Weichbrodt 
4. 565 Danny Hamby 
5. 535 Mike Hamby 
6. 515 Barry Conrad 
7. 455 Steve Acesta 
8. 400 Donnie Dunovant 
9. 395 Kevin Ratterman 
10. 381 Kody Leonard
11. 280 Jim Morris
12. 125 Tim Abbott
With the season half way over, next week's race will be back on the Wizz track. Everyone is invited to stop on by and join in on the fun!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

What a GREAT night of racing!!! Every week the level of competition just gets better and better.Two weeks ago one racer broke the "200 laps"(217) barrier on the Wizz track. This week THREE drivers exceeded 200 laps with Dustin taking a VERY close win over Bob Weichbrodt, 219 laps to 218 laps!!! Danny Hamby also joined the 200 lap club with a total of 203!
Here are the night's results:
1. 219 Dustin Roberts
2. 218 Bob Weichbrodt
3. 203 Danny Hamby
4. 199 Mike Hamby
5. 197 Mike Hamby
6. 192 Barry Conrad
7. 181 Bill Davis
8. 164 Kody Leonard
9. 163 Donnie Dunovant

More to come.....


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

So far we have run six events in the 10(will actually be 11 events to make up for the inclement weather) race series. Anyone who missed the third race due to the inclement weather will get another chance to make up for the race they missed. Here are the current points totals, first for the total series so far, second with one drop, and third with two drops figured in, though at the end of the series we are adding another race to make up for the week of bad weather. Here are the totals:
Total One drop Two drops*
1. 765 765 615 Bob Weichbrodt
2. 885 745 600 Dustin Roberts
3. 590 590 590 Steve Acesta
4. 710 710 575 Danny Hamby
5. 675 675 549 Mike Hamby
6. 805 676 547 Bill Davis
7. 527 527 527 Donnie Dunovant
8. 644 644 516 Barry Conrad
9. 509 509 509 Kody Leonard
10. 395 395 395 Kevin Ratermann
11. 280 280 280 Jim Morris
12. 125 125 125 Tim Abbott 

So as you can see, the standings get closer with one drop and event more competitive with two. Next week we are back onto the big track. A couple of the guys got in some extra practice after the race last night and Kody's car also got a much needed tune-up. It was turning some very competitive laps in the practice session. Come on by next Thurs. and join in on the FUN!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I am finally getting a chance to post the race results from last Thurs. night. The racing is getting closer each week, this week should be a barn-burner on the smaller Wizz track. Here are the results from April 4th:
1. 138 Dustin Roberts
2. 137 Bob Weichbrodt
3. 127 Steve Acesta
4. 119 Barry Conrad
5. 110 Donnie Dunovant
6. 67 Danny Hamby
Here are the overall points standings with two drops figured in:
1. 765 Bob Robert Weichbrodt
2. 755 Dustin Roberts
3. 735 Steve Acesta
4. 710 Danny Hamby
5. 676 Bill Davis
6. 675 Mike Hamby
7. 662 Donnie Dunovant
8. 656 Barry Conrad
9. 509 Kody Leonard
10. 395 Kevin Ratterman
11. 280 Jim Morris
12.125 Tim Abbott
The points spread is getting closer and closer as the competition gets better and better!


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Another great night of CLOSE racing! After 16 minutes of competition two of the competitors were on the same lap, about 1 foot apart! Here are the results from last night's event on the Wizz track:
1. 215 Bob Weichbrodt
2. 200 Dustin Roberts
3. 199 Bill Davis
4. 199 Barry Conrad
5. 193 Steve Acesta
6. 190 Kody Leonard
7. 183 Donnie Dunovant
8. 173 Kevin Raterman
Second through sixth have a total lap spread of ten, that's pretty good for 16 minutes of racing.

Season Standings(with drops figured in):
1. 920 Bob Weichbrodt
2. 905 Dustin Roberts
3. 870 Steve Acesta
4. 840 Danny Hamby
5. 821 Bill Davis
6. 796 Barry Conrad
7. 791 Donnie Dunovant
8. 675 Mike Hamby
9. 639 Kody Leonard
10.523 Kevin Raterman
11.280 Jim Morris
12.125 Tim Abbott

Notes on the season so far:
The level of competition has really gotten close, though the cars seem to be real inconsistent as far as performance consistency. We have had cars run really fast laps; sit for awhile and cool down, and then when raced again their performance is way off. Some of the cars seem to take a while to "heat up" and then they run really well. There are only two regularly scheduled events left with the additional make-up date from the snow/ice storm.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Race 9 is in the books and what an amazing night of racing.Two of the regular "hot shoes", Dustin Roberts and Danny Hamby, were out-of-town and did not attend. Also missing was another recent winner, Steve Acesta. With only six in attendance two mains were run with three drivers each. The first main featured Kody Leonard, Bill Davis, and Kevin Ratermann. Everyone knew after two of the four segments that it was going to be a close race, Kody had 59 laps, Bill & Kevin had 58 laps each! When the dust settled Kody won that Main with 117 laps, Kevin was second with 115 laps, and Bill was third with 114 laps......really close after 16 minutes of racing! The second Main was Donnie Dunovant, Barry Conrad, and Bob Weichbrodt. After two segments Bob had 60 laps, Donnie had 56 laps, and Barry had 55 laps. Donnie lap totals tapered off for the last two segments(53) whereas Barry's picked up to 61 for his. Bob last two segments were his best with a total of 63. Here is the final finishing order and lap totals:
1. 123 Bob Weichbrodt
2. 117 Kody Leonard
3. 116 Barry Conrad
4. 115 Kevin Ratermann
5. 114 Bill Davis
6. 109 Donnie Dunovant
As you can tell, the middle four guys in the finishing order were each only one lap behind the person ahead of them. The competition level of racing continues to get closer and closer. Next week we run on the Wizz track for the last time in the series with the make-up race the following week.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

The guys at Dell Buck Raceway are making silver plated shoes, springs, brushes etc. For the Mega-G's I think they are only for sale on their ebay page though.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Here are the results from race ten of the Mega G series.Three drivers broke the 200 lap mark and three more were in the 190+ range.
1. 207 Dustin Roberts
2. 206 Danny Hamby
3. 201 Bill Davis
4. 196 Bob Weichbrodt
5. 193 Kody Leonard
6. 193 Barry Conrad
7. 184 Kevin Ratermann
Since the series championship was to be decided with this race Dustin challenged me to run a stock fresh out-of-the-package Mega G that I had just purchased. I did change the rear tires to the spec Super Tires that we use and put some oil on it. I needed to finish 6th or better to win the points championship. The car was really pretty fast but seemed to be inconsistent with it's cornering speeds, launching off more than a few times, even when I had backed off the pace i was trying to run. Upon inspection Friday I noticed the rear axle was bent enough on one side that chassis moved up and down slightly which may have been causing the inconsistent cornering ability.

The current points standings with one more race to go are as follows:
1. 1225 Bob Weichbrodt
2. 1205 Dustin Roberts
3. 1099 Bill Davis
4. 1071 Barry Conrad
5. 990 Danny Hamby
6. 924 Kody Leonard
7. 921 Donnie Dunovant
8. 870 Steve Acesta
9. 792 Kevin Ratermann
10. 675 Mike Hamby
11. 280 Jim Morris
12. 125 Tim Abbott
The final race/awards party is next Thursday, May 1st. Seven driver's final positions still depend on their results next week. This race will be back on the big NCIS track.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

FINALLY I am getting a chance to post the results from the ten* race Mega G series with a little more in depth breakdown of each driver's points. There were actually 11 races due to inclement weather on the evening of the third race, so everyone was allowed to have an additional chance to make up points at the final (11th) event. The four drivers who did make the third race got a chance to improve their points position in the 11th race, if they could. Since Bob Weichbrodt had won that third race the was no point in him running the last event since he could not improve his final points position. Dustin had finished second that evening so he could only improve his final points total by five which would not have been enough to overtake Bob in the final standings. I am going to post each driver's final points position, number of races, drop 1, drop 2, overall points,final points, wins, and overall average points per race.
1. Bob Weichbrodt
9
0
140
1365
1225
5
153.125
2. Dustin Roberts
9
0
140
1345
1205
3
150.625
3. Danny Hamby
8
0
0
1120
1120
0
140.00
4. Bill Davis
9
0
129
1233
1104
0
138.00
5. Barry Conrad
10
128
128
1339
1083
0
135.375
6. Kody Leonard
8
0
0
1052
1052
0
131.5
7. Steve Acesta
7
0
0
1025
1025
3
146.42
8. Kevin Ratermann
7
0
0
927
927
0
132.428
9. Donnie Dunovant
7
0
0
1050
923
0
131.857
10. Mike Hamby
6
0
0
825
825
0
137.50
11. Jim Morris
2
0
0
280
280
0
140.00
12. Tim Abbott
1
0
0
125
125
0
125.00
I also wanted to mention that Kody Leonard was the most improved driver over the length of the series. By the last few races he was consistently running up near the front, including a second place finish on the big road course!
Here are a few additional thoughts/comments/observations on the series.
Mega G cars on 12 Volts are fickle. While doing some testing Dustin and I noticed some of the cars would run better once they got warmed up while some others would have their performance drop off the longer they ran. during a test session Dustin had a chassis that became "ballistic" during one of it's test runs of about 2 minutes. After the car had sat for awhile and had cooled down another run was attempted with it. It would not even get close(-.5/.6 seconds) to it's previous lap times. 
The motor brushes seem to carbon up the comms rather quickly.
The pick up shoe contact area with the brush barrel is an area of needed improvement. The shoes "ride up" off of the barrels too easily and have poor contact. 
The rear axles bend far too easily. 
A lot of the crown gears have far too much run out. 
Some of the hubs are pressed on the axles crocked and and VERY HARD to remove.
This coming Fall we may run the Mega G chassis again, but this time on 18 volts.
I think everyone enjoyed running this race series and we are all looking forward to resuming a weekly series in the Fall.
Sincerely,
Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

